# New and need some help! :)



## Crazeh_Moose (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi, I'm relatively new to the forum, and to strength training. I've talked to a few people and I have a program, but I'm wondering if I'm doing this correctly and if there is anything else I could be doing to help boost my progression.

My training schedual is this...

Monday: Back and legs, biceps.

Tuesday: Light 5km run

Wednesday: Shoulders + Legs (different leg excercises than Monday)

Thursday: Rest

Friday: Chest and back of the arms.

Saturday: Light 5km run

Sunday: Rest

I can give a more detailed list of the excerises I do if needed.

My reps are 8 repetions in 3 sets and I'm steadily increasing the weights when I can comfortably do 8,8,8.

I've only been at this for about 2 - 3 months and I'm trying to get my eating right. I recently tried to measure how much protein I'm taking in every day. I should be getting about 211g since I weigh 211lbs. I think I manage, on average, about 175g protein each day. It's just not possible for me to eat that much. So, I bought a whey protein suppliment which should help boost my protein intake when it arrives.

Since I started, I've also lost 5kg. I'm guessing this is due to me loosing body fat, which is totally fine for me at the moment. I've been told this is normal in the begining, though. Is that correct?

Goals: Get bigger and stronger and have a healthier heart.

Any help?


----------



## Dave576 (Aug 3, 2012)

When i used to do quite a bit of running i lost weight aswell, quite difficult to be gaining bulk while doing 10km a week without eating everything insight lol i guess i could do with help to.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

stage one in bodybuilding imho should be a full body routine performed 3 times a week, this will build you a strong muscular body in under a year if you put in enough effort.

after a year its time for stage 2...strength and size training with heavy compound movements to get you strong enough for the next level.

stage 3 will be your split routine, but you will be in a position to get the most out of it because you have laid the ground work.


----------



## Crazeh_Moose (Aug 5, 2012)

justin case said:


> stage one in bodybuilding imho should be a full body routine performed 3 times a week, this will build you a strong muscular body in under a year if you put in enough effort.
> 
> after a year its time for stage 2...strength and size training with heavy compound movements to get you strong enough for the next level.
> 
> stage 3 will be your split routine, but you will be in a position to get the most out of it because you have laid the ground work.


So, with what you said in mind. Could you give me a suggestion for a 3/week full body routine? I'm really totally lost and don't have a clue what I'm doing.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

chest..bench press

shoulders...standing military press

triceps....cable push down or skull crackers

back...bent over rowing

biceps....standing strict curl

legs....full squat

start off with 2x8 on each excercise with a moderate weight, when it becoms easy add another set, untill you reach 4x8 then start upping the weight and training to failure on the last set....you will grow and grow fast if you push it

after 3 months make the bench and squats into a 10x8x6x4x2 pyramid and your strength will go through the roof.

this is old school stuff that has been building good muscular bodies for a hundred years and it works.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

justin case said:


> chest..bench press
> 
> shoulders...standing military press
> 
> ...


Agree with all except skull crushers

Never can put enough weight on and keep good form

Extensions and close grip bench far betta IMO

But wot do I know ah


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice to see you franki hope you are well


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Dave576 said:


> When i used to do quite a bit of running i lost weight aswell, quite difficult to be gaining bulk while doing 10km a week without eating everything insight lol i guess i could do with help to.


I run way over 10k a week and i retain muscle mass take some protein before and after i take a mix of pro6 and calcium casienate


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

franki3 said:


> Agree with all except skull crushers
> 
> Never can put enough weight on and keep good form
> 
> ...


Fcuk me Frankis back


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

jordan0689 said:


> Fcuk me Frankis back


I think he's heard about all these pics for contests and wants in!

Welcome back big man!


----------



## Bacon3612 (May 8, 2012)

Oi Oi Franki, Bet you heard i'd put pics up and couldn't hold back from popping in for a look!! lol

Hope your well mate.


----------



## Cade (Sep 3, 2012)

I lately tried to evaluate how much amino acids I'm getting in every day. I should be getting about 211g since I think about 211lbs. I think I handle, on regular, about 175g amino acids each day. It's just not possible for me to eat that much. So, I purchased a pure whey protein amino acids supplement which should help increase my amino acids consumption when it comes.


----------

